# 166 in brute 215 lbs field dressed



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes there is a story no calling or rattling all the other bucks were doing that for my buddy . He is the one who shot it got it in stark county ohio on sun at 415 after watching it for 45 min . He said that it was only coming out of the brush to chase a smaller 8 point away from his ladie and then right back in . I have been watching/trying to get this buck for 3 years now while my buddy has been over seas fighting . He is a mp doing convoy security i sent him alot of trailcam pics of this dude and randy did get to hunt for 2 weaks while he was on leave but never seen him i myself only had seen him once while hunting . This late oct when he got home i told him i had a food plot planted and a treestand ready for him were old frank the tank was living and told him it was all him he deserved it after serving 2 and a half tours over there . randy said it was crazy watching this guy for that long and not being able to get a shot but finally he came out to check his old ladie out but was head on at 30 yrds but just then fate kicked in and the 8 point came back across the crick and frank turned to beat some ass and gave randy a quartering away 30 yrd shot . It was a great shot the old boy only went 40 to 50 yrds and was done . I was hunting other property but only 5 min away i had just sent randy a text messsage that siad i had drew first blood on a ground hog that was working on my foodplot when my phone vibrated back it siad bbd. I looked at it and thought he was pissing with me about the groundhog but then it went off again and said i got frank i think so i called him and asked he was shaking so much i couldnt understand him so i know it was foreal i told him set still i was going to be there in about an hr so i got down ran home got the lantern and camera and 2 beers . when i got there he was in the treestand still shaking like a leaf he started to get down and i asked were was frank standing he told me and as i was walking over to the spot i seen white belly and antlers i yeild bbd right there he is randy . He replyed as dont bullshit me i told him i wasnt and then i think he took about 6 steps down out of a 20 foot stand and was running towards me i thought he was going to loose it . He told me he had been shot at had roadside bombs go off rpg 's shot at him and he was never as nervous as he was when frank turned side ways to give him that shot.. We were both so happy he really is a great kid and really deserved this deer it was his first big buck and his first bow kill . we got it dressed out and then worked our asses off to get it back over the crick and to the truck at 215 we both really enjoyed that beer afterwords .


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

Great story and awesome buck! I remember reading the original post from last week or so.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

That's a beaut. and a great story to boot!!!


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Great story, pics, and a real nice buck! Congrats to your buddy.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

A memory that will never be forgotten. Congrats to the two of you!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a beautiful buck and a great story. Congrats to your buddy and kudos to you for creating the opportunity for him. You are right that he earned the chance although not everyone would have been as generous as you were.

By the way I think your pictures of "Frank" from last year may have been another guy. I doubt that he would have lost both of the forked G2's from one year to the next. Perhaps he did but my guess is there is another big boy around there assuming that he made it through the late season last year.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

well we are not sure ether but we think he was on the way down hill our taxi siad he was probably going down hill also but i sure do hope there is a nother giant out there i still have a tag to fill .


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow what a buck! You should be commended for your unselfish act of kindness for your friend and a U.S. soldier. I know many of us get pretty greedy and selfish when it comes to a chance at a big buck. You put that all aside for him. I applaud you.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Fatkid...thanks for telling me about this post. Awesome hunt that you set up for your buddy.....nice buck. Thanks for posting the story and pics.

Some months back, first time we talked on the phone....you wouldn't go fishin because your buddy was home on leave. Now that he's out, you helped him with a great hunt.

Friends like that are hard to find. Hats off to you sir.

Will keep lookin for a day we can all get out perchin. Tell your buddy thanks for his service.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Fatkid, you are definitely not a selfish person. Congrats to your buddy and also a pat on your back as well. That's a great looking deer. Tell your friend thanks for keeping us all safe!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

heck of a pig... great deer, great story


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Great buck, great story and you are a great friend fatkid. Tell your buddy thanks for his service once again.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Get buck and great story, congrats to both of you!!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Are those first 4 trail camera pics supposed to be the same buck?? Because it sure doesn't look like the same deer, the one in the first 4 picks has a much more symetrical / typical rack. Looks like you have another brute around. WTG on the deer, that's a great story and thanks to him for his service.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I could see the one in the first two pictures being the same buck but the next two definitely look different to me.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

great buck, congrats to you both, couple of those pics the G2's are split, different buck IMO.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Great story, thanks for your time.
Nik


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

hats off!! what a trophy buck

tell your buddy congrads and what it means to have someone like him keeping this country free !


----------



## dcemsmedic2693 (May 20, 2005)

Congrats to you both. He made the shot but you set him up. He was over there serving us and giving up so much that for you to be able to help him get his first bow kill I am sure meant so much to him. Not only does it mean so much to him but to us. It shows that we are not all out for ourselves!!! Great job to both of you!

From the bottom of my heart THANK YOU!!!


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

Awesome Brother! Congrats!


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

the other pics are from last year and yes he did have split g2s last year but this year nothing but a little kicker off the side of his ge. we do feel that this is the same deer but a little piece of me prays evertime i get in a stand that it isnt. if you look at his right side tines the way they curve in at the top makes me feel that it is the same deer . We were also told by our taxi that this deer was going down hill and that might be why he looks so differnt this year but iether way everyone keep there fingers crossed for me i still got a buck tag to fill.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Great buck. Congrats on that trophy !


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

If I were a betting man I would say no way same seer. Congrats!!!!!


----------

